# Feeling 'drunk'



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently left a post in the road to recovery section explaining that the feeling of 'drunkeness' and inability to focus is pretty much my last constant symptom, and it is wrsened by cirtain lighting such as overcast weather. I asked if anyone has this?

I had 79 views but no replies.. surely I am not the only person who has this? Maybe I am? If so, perhaps I should go back to the doctors. (I was discharged about 6 months ago with 'stress')

Please let me know if you relate, I was pretty sure this was just the DR/DP but now I'm not so sure. Maybe I was just posting in the wrong section.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can definitely relate!!! The dizziness that comes along with dp is really what seems to trigger everything and once you accept the dizziness and tell yourself thats all it is then the anxiety decreases which stops the panic attacks etc


----------



## Helga (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I can relate to that too. Feeling drunk, dizzy and like my head is working in slow motion are some of my main symptoms of dp. At first when I got dp my eyes did'nt even seem to follow when I turned my head, which was quite scary. But I have no particular anxiety or panic attacks, which many of the dp sufferers on this site seem to have, and that makes me sometimes doubt that it really is "dp". I just feel totally numb and dead inside.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for replying guys. Yes, slow motion like eyes are working independantly of brain. I too have no panic symptoms or anxiety.. Dp is brought of my a chnage to the normal chmicals in the body.. for whatever reason (and its that bit that we are all still trying to find out!) be it prescription drugs (eg. antibiotics) illegal drugs (eg cannabis) stress hormones (eg anxiety/trauma) other hormones (eg pregancy and childbirth).. all common causes.

So i guess we do have it.. just many different triggers.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

How do you manage to get through those drunk feelings without it making you feel anxious?

I have a very difficult time in busy environments too like the supermarket.

I feel a lot of fatigue too...is it because our bodies spend so much time trying to heal itself on so many levels we just feel worn out quicker?

I feel like I dream all nite long too...wonder how much my mind truly rests from the chatter.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah with DP/DR, I constantly feel stoned but with no good feelings. All the anxiety of being high but with none of the benefits.

Sometimes it feels like being drunk too.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Yeah with DP/DR, I constantly feel stoned but with no good feelings. All the anxiety of being high but with none of the benefits.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like being drunk too.


Permanently "cotton headed", like in a fever...ya i know it. Thats how i realized i have DP. After some weekends partying i realized that i actually are not sober anymore even though i was sober.

But i was permanently feeling "blurry" lightheaded etc. Now, after 5 years i somehow got used to it.

Tried Prozac, Cymbalta etc, only made it worse. Sometimes i cant even think right anymore.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> How do you manage to get through those drunk feelings without it making you feel anxious?
> 
> I have a very difficult time in busy environments too like the supermarket.
> 
> ...


Yep, the supermarket is a nightmare although its gradually improved. Still feel very ill them though; kind of like my eyes/brain is shying away from the light/visual stimuli. This symptom makes it very difficult to read large passages of text also. Its almost as if the brain cant handle it so it just 'blurs' it. This of course makes me look away eventually and stop reading.

Definitly feel as though the body as putting all its energy into trying to heal; whether this is true or not i dont know.

I sllep deeply and would not wake up for weeks if not woken. When I am up and awake, my legs are so heavy i and 'relaxed' and my eyes cant see in focus, its like i just need to go to bed again. Very strange stuff guys but im glad im not the only one!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Yep, the supermarket is a nightmare although its gradually improved. Still feel very ill them though; kind of like my eyes/brain is shying away from the light/visual stimuli. This symptom makes it very difficult to read large passages of text also. Its almost as if the brain cant handle it so it just 'blurs' it. This of course makes me look away eventually and stop reading.
> 
> Definitly feel as though the body as putting all its energy into trying to heal; whether this is true or not i dont know.
> 
> I sllep deeply and would not wake up for weeks if not woken. When I am up and awake, my legs are so heavy i and 'relaxed' and my eyes cant see in focus, its like i just need to go to bed again. Very strange stuff guys but im glad im not the only one!


Yes, as my vision has improved, drunkenness is the best word to describe it. Previously was seeing in frames (which is a bit like drunk) but as the frames got closer and closer together, it is now just sluggish/drunken.

You mention *slow motion like eyes are working independently of brain* - this is an good description. I've now had a doctor confirm what I suspected for months which is a lack on synchronization between Focal and Ambient visual processing. Curiously, Focal is where a person things and Ambient is where a person feels. This problem is also known to affect reading.

Do you ever see in frames as well?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Yes, as my vision has improved, drunkenness is the best word to describe it. Previously was seeing in frames (which is a bit like drunk) but as the frames got closer and closer together, it is now just sluggish/drunken.
> 
> You mention *slow motion like eyes are working independently of brain* - this is an good description. I've now had a doctor confirm what I suspected for months which is a lack on synchronization between Focal and Ambient visual processing. Curiously, Focal is where a person things and Ambient is where a person feels. This problem is also known to affect reading.
> 
> Do you ever see in frames as well?


So this lack of synchronization between the eyes and the brain...does that ever reverse itself? I hope so.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> So this lack of synchronization between the eyes and the brain...does that ever reverse itself? I hope so.


Mine started healing once I started dopamine medications. But it seems to be improving very slowly in recent months. Am starting some rehab things now ... time will tell if this helps, but it can't hurt.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

I sometimes have the feeling my DP got better over the years - but i strongly believe
i just got used to it. As with the floaters in my eye, in the beginning it was disturbing
me a lot, then i got used to it.

We humans get used to every condition sadly.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Yes, as my vision has improved, drunkenness is the best word to describe it. Previously was seeing in frames (which is a bit like drunk) but as the frames got closer and closer together, it is now just sluggish/drunken.
> 
> You mention *slow motion like eyes are working independently of brain* - this is an good description. I've now had a doctor confirm what I suspected for months which is a lack on synchronization between Focal and Ambient visual processing. Curiously, Focal is where a person things and Ambient is where a person feels. This problem is also known to affect reading.
> 
> Do you ever see in frames as well?


Oh wow, this is interesting that you also relate! I have found it very difficult to describe. Depite that the world has began to look more 'real' recently, the general feelings of illness caused by feeling drunk and 'out of focus' (but not actually out of focus.. I mean, not blurry) are really starting to bother me.

I guess I sometimes notice 'frames' but I would describe mine more as 'flickering' eccentuated by my eyes moving as though an old fashioned film is being played too slowly.

Im, suprized that the problem lies in the lack of sync between thinking and feeling. I imagined it would be caused by the images seen by the eyes not reaching the brain fast enough, or being processed fast enough.. this is what Ive always imgained!

Vision-wise, I am also feeling evry aware that I have a distinct lack of peripheral vision- however, who can see past their ears? I guess we are just so aware.. or not aware enough..? Ahhhh!

Lastly, I am interested to see that many people here agree with the feeling I describe as 'drunk'- although possibly 'stoned' woudl be better however Ive only smoked weed once, about 5 years ago and I cant really remember what it feels like. Even then I just remember laughing with my mates then falling asleep and waking up feeling like a normal 17 year old again.

Anyhow, a large majority on this forum describe the feeling as 'being stoned but without the high/good bits' which leads me to belive that the problem lies in the gateways within the neurones.. when cannibis enteres the brain it apparenlty slows down the neuro-proccessing through altering the 'gateways' (please look up!) So if this is the case, is DP that these gateways have become permenantly altered? Or are our messed up bodily hormones and endocrine system cock-ups causing this chemical reaction to happen constantly? Or maybe we do just have the wrong levels of neuro-transmitter. I'm bored of this game. Just wana know now.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel like this 24/7... I don't know what to do anymore.

Do you also have a horrible vision or not really? I can't see #$%" , my vision is horrible, I see things doubled most of the time


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I feel like this 24/7... I don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> Do you also have a horrible vision or not really? I can't see #$%" , my vision is horrible, I see things doubled most of the time


Are you on any medications? The blurry view, like you need glasses was caused by ADs in my case. Esp. Prozac, Fluoxetin etc.

The DP visual problems with me is this dampened, filtered vision. Its very unreal, especially in bright lit rooms or in bright sunshine. Thats why i hate walks in the sun,
It makes me even more "drunk". Its like i am a little person in my skull watching the view of my eyes through a computer monitor. Its as unreal as watching a movie in tv.
Also this permanent heavy head like bricks in my skull paired with pressure behind my eyes.

Also, if you see double, have a doc check your eyes...maybe you have a lazy eye which can be treated by prismatic glasses. A lazy eye is kinda like being non visible crosseyed, one eye just moves a tiny bit slower than the other, thus your visual axis of both eyes isnt always parallel, blurring out everything sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Yes, as my vision has improved, drunkenness is the best word to describe it. Previously was seeing in frames (which is a bit like drunk) but as the frames got closer and closer together, it is now just sluggish/drunken.
> 
> You mention *slow motion like eyes are working independently of brain* - this is an good description. I've now had a doctor confirm what I suspected for months which is a lack on synchronization between Focal and Ambient visual processing. Curiously, Focal is where a person things and Ambient is where a person feels. This problem is also known to affect reading.
> 
> Do you ever see in frames as well?


I had the same thing. I couldn't focus my eyes on anything, make eye contact, reading was difficult and in later years I began to lose my balance.

It all went away when the DP did, i still have no idea why it happened.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

grues0me said:


> Also this permanent heavy head like bricks in my skull paired with pressure behind my eyes.


Now that is probably stress. When mine first came on, after a stressful, pressurising and abusive relationship, I had this symptom very strongly. However, at the time I had hope that I'd get better and it got better.. plus, the boyfriend had at that point ran for it- a great relief.

Doc told me it was 'swimming cap effect', the muscles tighten and pull on the flesh over the head creating a heavy, pressure feeling.

We are all stressed by our condition even if we think we've got used to it. I have come to learn that recently.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

grues0me said:


> Permanently "cotton headed", like in a fever...ya i know it. Thats how i realized i have DP. After some weekends partying i realized that i actually are not sober anymore even though i was sober.
> 
> But i was permanently feeling "blurry" lightheaded etc. Now, after 5 years i somehow got used to it.
> 
> Tried Prozac, Cymbalta etc, only made it worse. Sometimes i cant even think right anymore.


Yep know what you mean about getting used to it. When I tell people i'm on year 16 of dp, they freak out. But like you said, you just get used to it. I am coming out of it though.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

grues0me said:


> Are you on any medications? The blurry view, like you need glasses was caused by ADs in my case. Esp. Prozac, Fluoxetin etc.
> 
> The DP visual problems with me is this dampened, filtered vision. Its very unreal, especially in bright lit rooms or in bright sunshine. Thats why i hate walks in the sun,
> It makes me even more "drunk". Its like i am a little person in my skull watching the view of my eyes through a computer monitor. Its as unreal as watching a movie in tv.
> ...


I am on antipsychotics, antidepressants, anxyiolitics and anticonvulsants, that might be why, also I've went to my doctor already he said I have nothing


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Oh wow, this is interesting that you also relate! I have found it very difficult to describe. Depite that the world has began to look more 'real' recently, the general feelings of illness caused by feeling drunk and 'out of focus' (but not actually out of focus.. I mean, not blurry) are really starting to bother me.
> 
> I guess I sometimes notice 'frames' but I would describe mine more as 'flickering' eccentuated by my eyes moving as though an old fashioned film is being played too slowly.
> 
> ...


*Im, suprized that the problem lies in the lack of sync between thinking and feeling. I imagined it would be caused by the images seen by the eyes not reaching the brain fast enough, or being processed fast enough.. this is what Ive always imgained!*

_Clarification_: The peripheral (ambient) visual system is faster than the central (focal) visual system. It pre-process how we see the environment, where we are in relationship to everything else. It connects directly to our motor system and amygdala to enable quick/sudden response to movement before we even understand exactly what is going on ('flinching' when something is thrown at us from the side).

Also, 99% of the brain is fed information from the peripheral visual system. This system provides the foundation for the focal system - where we think. So if it isn't functioning properly, vision, spatial orientation, thinking and feeling are compromised. Hence, altered/unreal perceptions. A type of DR.

*Vision-wise, I am also feeling evry aware that I have a distinct lack of peripheral vision- however, who can see past their ears? I guess we are just so aware.. or not aware enough..? Ahhhh!*

Most people with visual compromise have reduced peripheral vision, as you describe. I'm the odd duck in that my peripheral vision is hyper sensitive instead.

*So if this is the case, is DP that these gateways have become permenantly altered? Or are our messed up bodily hormones and endocrine system cock-ups causing this chemical reaction to happen constantly? Or maybe we do just have the wrong levels of neuro-transmitter. I'm bored of this game. Just wana know now.*

The phase *permenantly altered* is a natural concern. But remember the brain is re-trainable. It is plastic (new connections can be made). It also has a hardware/DNA design the helps it to strive to be 'normal'.

As mentioned elsewhere, my treatment approach has been to encourage nerve repair. Feed it nutritionally (food, supplements, good sleep habits, &#8230 and environmentally (good times, good places, good friends, low anxiety,&#8230.

Even extreme damage can have repair. It is unlikely that everyone here has extreme damage. From reading your posts, it sounds like you have had some improvement over the years. Some on the forum are fortunate enough to completely recover in just a few month and without medical interventions. But if you feel stuck, then medications can be used to encourage the neuro-pathways to repair.

Hope this info helps.

What have you tried so far to get better? (Sorry, I have a terrible head-cold and can hardly think or remember anything right now)


----------



## Stoic (May 12, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> I recently left a post in the road to recovery section explaining that the feeling of 'drunkeness' and inability to focus is pretty much my last constant symptom, and it is wrsened by cirtain lighting such as overcast weather. I asked if anyone has this?


My condition seems to be worsened by bad weather, such as rainy days and especially the short days of winter. DST also freaks me out because suddenly 700am and 700pm have essentially the same amount of light and I can't figure out if it's the morning or the evening. Scares me sometimes.

You might try using a light box when the weather is bad and avoiding as much as possible those certain lights which worsen your symptoms.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Stoic said:


> My condition seems to be worsened by bad weather, such as rainy days and especially the short days of winter. DST also freaks me out because suddenly 700am and 700pm have essentially the same amount of light and I can't figure out if it's the morning or the evening. Scares me sometimes.
> 
> You might try using a light box when the weather is bad and avoiding as much as possible those certain lights which worsen your symptoms.


I like your atomic mushroom clown


----------



## Stoic (May 12, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> I like your atomic mushroom clown


Well thank you. I feel it embodies my personality: comical and nuclear.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey BB,

Don't worry, any symptom you have I can gaurentee you someone else on here has it too (I feel drunk too). Even if for some off chance you can't find anyone that does, it's important to remember that treatment is based on YOUR symptoms.



BusyBee said:


> I recently left a post in the road to recovery section explaining that the feeling of 'drunkeness' and inability to focus is pretty much my last constant symptom, and it is wrsened by cirtain lighting such as overcast weather. I asked if anyone has this?
> 
> I had 79 views but no replies.. surely I am not the only person who has this? Maybe I am? If so, perhaps I should go back to the doctors. (I was discharged about 6 months ago with 'stress')
> 
> Please let me know if you relate, I was pretty sure this was just the DR/DP but now I'm not so sure. Maybe I was just posting in the wrong section.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> *Im, suprized that the problem lies in the lack of sync between thinking and feeling. I imagined it would be caused by the images seen by the eyes not reaching the brain fast enough, or being processed fast enough.. this is what Ive always imgained!*
> 
> _Clarification_:* The peripheral (ambient) visual system is faster than the central *(focal) visual system. It pre-process how we see the environment, where we are in relationship to everything else. It connects directly to our motor system and amygdala to enable quick/sudden response to movement before we even understand exactly what is going on ('flinching' when something is thrown at us from the side).
> 
> ...


I amazed that you do remember what you do! Ive been ill for just over a year now, to be honest I havnt tried alot because I cant afford it and money is enough of a worry without this! Manly just lots of good sleep, lots of nutritional food.. DMAE, which helped the clarity but gave me a sore and bloated stomach! Homeopathy which didnt work, thats about it. I know, Im English so I shouldnt have to pay but the touble with NHS as opposed to insurance is that you get the BARE minimum to kleep you ALIVE. This means that if you walk into the doctors, on your own two feet, you will be discharged. Now im not complaining; NHS has been great for when Ive needed antibiotics or skin creams or anything trivial. You just get short term prescriptions dished out willy nilly.

I have highlighted what you said about the periheral vision being faster.. and then you wrote that it is compromised.. Not nit-picking just trying to understand the info (and thank you for all this info!) Surely the peripheral would be working slower? No? Its just that the edges 'flicker' This is sililar to how a fly sees a TV screen- because the TV images are too SLOW for the flys vision. Oh no hang on.. so that would be correct.. the world is too slow for my super fast vision? Ah man.

So do you get flickering outer vision? Or inner? Or neither?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I am on antipsychotics, antidepressants, anxyiolitics and anticonvulsants, that might be why, also I've went to my doctor already he said I have nothing


Are you on all these for DP/DR? I mean the anti-depressants and the anti-phycotics? Your doctors sound like our vets.. as soon as the vets realises you've got insurance they cant wait to sell you stuff. Not that I'm saying thats the case with you! And good for you for staying so positive throughout all this. I suppose the good thing about the NHS is that they wont treat you unless absolutly neccasary..but that can be a bad thing. I mean, Ive spent the last year wondering what the bloody hell is wrong with me- this forum really has been my only hope.

And thanks also to violetgirl for your encouraging post!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> I amazed that you do remember what you do! Ive been ill for just over a year now, to be honest I havnt tried alot because I cant afford it and money is enough of a worry without this! Manly just lots of good sleep, lots of nutritional food.. DMAE, which helped the clarity but gave me a sore and bloated stomach! Homeopathy which didnt work, thats about it. I know, Im English so I shouldnt have to pay but the touble with NHS as opposed to insurance is that you get the BARE minimum to kleep you ALIVE. This means that if you walk into the doctors, on your own two feet, you will be discharged. Now im not complaining; NHS has been great for when Ive needed antibiotics or skin creams or anything trivial. You just get short term prescriptions dished out willy nilly.
> 
> I have highlighted what you said about the periheral vision being faster.. and then you wrote that it is compromised.. Not nit-picking just trying to understand the info (and thank you for all this info!) Surely the peripheral would be working slower? No? Its just that the edges 'flicker' This is sililar to how a fly sees a TV screen- because the TV images are too SLOW for the flys vision. Oh no hang on.. so that would be correct.. the world is too slow for my super fast vision? Ah man.
> 
> So do you get flickering outer vision? Or inner? Or neither?


Regrettably, the medical community (whether NHS or private) doesn't know much about our type of problems. They are great at keeping people alive but weak on helping people feel well (thus movements, such as Functional Medicine, are trying to address this). And research is 20 years ahead of what is practiced.

The $$$ is a real problem. Both in allopathic medicine and natural stuff. It is really aggravating in that, the sicker a person is, the less $ they have to try to get well. In general, those who are satisfied with the system haven't really needed it.

Ok, more clarification: (it is fine, you are not nit-picking just trying to understand a complicated topic - visual perception)

By design, the peripheral (ambient) visual system is supposed to be faster. It pre-processes info for the rest of the brain to work with. If it isn't working up to snuff (and it is a massive, complicated system), then it causes perception to muck-up and fall behind. It could be slower, as you suggest, or it could be producing distorted/errant info.

The natural response of the rest of the brain that uses this ambient info is to compensate and try to process this itself. As it isn't designed to handle this much info, then all sorts of symptoms are manifest. It bogs down, leading to sluggish vision, fatigue, headaches and pressure, reading problems, anxiety, and even memory.

The symptoms depend on the individual and on what parts are processing well or poorly. It can cascade into all sorts of issues. Or it may just be a few - even barely noticeable.

Think of it as having a clumsy dance partner who keeps a rhythm of his own. The results are poor coordination, poor dancing, tripping or losing balance, an un-fun experience - and certainly out of sync with the rest of the dance floor.

Not sure exactly what you mean by 'flickering'. Like a candle? Or complete light/dark/light switching? Or startling?

I used to get startled a log. And if dopamine runs low there can be flickering like a candle (whole field) or even moments of visual snow (more like metallic sparkling) - this is only in dim light and resolves if dopamine falls lower or I increase it.

Some here express blurring or smearing in the peripheral field, and usually reduced field of view.

By the way, how is Snoddy? (still have the cold but remembering a little more)


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Are you on all these for DP/DR? I mean the anti-depressants and the anti-phycotics? Your doctors sound like our vets.. as soon as the vets realises you've got insurance they cant wait to sell you stuff. Not that I'm saying thats the case with you! And good for you for staying so positive throughout all this. I suppose the good thing about the NHS is that they wont treat you unless absolutly neccasary..but that can be a bad thing. I mean, Ive spent the last year wondering what the bloody hell is wrong with me- this forum really has been my only hope.
> 
> And thanks also to violetgirl for your encouraging post!


Tell me about it!
I am having no support whatsoever from the NHS, I had to go privately to see a psychologist.
I've been kicked out of the system, as I'm not classed as mentally ill. I'm on a year long waiting list to see a psychologist.
Not one doctor, in all my time of being in the 'system' from about 12, til now, has picked up on my DPD. In all fariness, as I'd had it from being a child, I never knew any different. So i've been diagnosed with everything but, what was really wrong with me.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

violetgirl said:


> Tell me about it!
> I am having no support whatsoever from the NHS, I had to go privately to see a psychologist.
> I've been kicked out of the system, as I'm not classed as mentally ill. I'm on a year long waiting list to see a psychologist.
> Not one doctor, in all my time of being in the 'system' from about 12, til now, has picked up on my DPD. In all fariness, as I'd had it from being a child, I never knew any different. So i've been diagnosed with everything but, what was really wrong with me.


Exactly the same as me, waited months being shunted from pillar to post until I finally met this all knowing-all seeing psychologist: who told me I was not 'mad' enough and promptly discharged me.

I'm sorry to hear its been such a battle for you. I only developed mine after a stressful relationship I was in, I blame myself now for being so stupid to let someone do that to me. That is, presuming it was the stress that caused it.. I mean, most people endure stress and the worst they get is a bit of weight loss. Again, we will never know why!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Regrettably, the medical community (whether NHS or private) doesn't know much about our type of problems. They are great at keeping people alive but weak on helping people feel well (thus movements, such as Functional Medicine, are trying to address this). And research is 20 years ahead of what is practiced.
> 
> The $$$ is a real problem. Both in allopathic medicine and natural stuff. It is really aggravating in that, the sicker a person is, the less $ they have to try to get well. In general, those who are satisfied with the system haven't really needed it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining this, it makes sense to me now and has actually made me feel alot better about my viual symptoms: I had always wondered why I can no longer read passages of text (say, a novel) because my eyes would almost 'give up' and blur it.. it looks like the words you are reading are 'disappearing' but, in actual fact, when you focus hard on the word you are reading it is there. This must be because when reading, your focal point (central) is so small, that it actually, naturally, throws the rest of the text/page into peripheral vision. Interesting stuff.

Also amazed that the hormones/nerotransmitters have such a sensitive effect.. I know what you mean about the 'matallic' sparkling in dim light. I get this when Im feeling particularly 'drunk' funnily enough! And yes, I think I do mean like a candle when I say 'flickering'.Occasionally, when feeling particularly 'drunk' the whole visual field will flicker, esspecially when I come from bright light into dim light (I noticed it badly when I came inside from sitting outside all day) but normally, it will only do it in the peripheral vision. And this is happening less frequently now-days- I'd say it gets bad again when I'm very tired mainly.

And I'm sad to say that we lost poor Snoddy last month. He had been ill on and off for a very long time (another medical problem we are trying to get to the bottom off with the help of science but thats another story!) and age was not on his side anymore. He really was my best friend and I miss him dearly. But I appreciate you asking; I cant belive you remembered and yet alot of my friends who see me every week or so have not asked in years! So thank you. Hopefully life wont always be this morbid!


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Exactly the same as me, waited months being shunted from pillar to post until I finally met this all knowing-all seeing psychologist: who told me I was not 'mad' enough and promptly discharged me.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear its been such a battle for you. I only developed mine after a stressful relationship I was in, I blame myself now for being so stupid to let someone do that to me. That is, presuming it was the stress that caused it.. I mean, most people endure stress and the worst they get is a bit of weight loss. Again, we will never know why!


It's ridiculous.
The only time I've had serious attention from the MH people, is after a suicide attempt or some major crisis. It's like you have to get to the end of the line, before being seen. No prevention.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Thanks for explaining this, it makes sense to me now and has actually made me feel alot better about my viual symptoms: I had always wondered why I can no longer read passages of text (say, a novel) because my eyes would almost 'give up' and blur it.. it looks like the words you are reading are 'disappearing' but, in actual fact, when you focus hard on the word you are reading it is there. This must be because when reading, your focal point (central) is so small, that it actually, naturally, throws the rest of the text/page into peripheral vision. Interesting stuff.
> 
> Also amazed that the hormones/nerotransmitters have such a sensitive effect.. I know what you mean about the 'matallic' sparkling in dim light. I get this when Im feeling particularly 'drunk' funnily enough! And yes, I think I do mean like a candle when I say 'flickering'.Occasionally, when feeling particularly 'drunk' the whole visual field will flicker, esspecially when I come from bright light into dim light (I noticed it badly when I came inside from sitting outside all day) but normally, it will only do it in the peripheral vision. And this is happening less frequently now-days- I'd say it gets bad again when I'm very tired mainly.
> 
> And I'm sad to say that we lost poor Snoddy last month. He had been ill on and off for a very long time (another medical problem we are trying to get to the bottom off with the help of science but thats another story!) and age was not on his side anymore. He really was my best friend and I miss him dearly. But I appreciate you asking; I cant belive you remembered and yet alot of my friends who see me every week or so have not asked in years! So thank you. Hopefully life wont always be this morbid!


Sorry about Snoddy - his face was too adorable to forget!

Here are a couple interesting quotes,

_"&#8230; also affects the person in other ways such as in the person's tendency to compress and limit their spatial world. This creates experiences such as an inability to find an object on a shelf in a store. The compression of space causes a focalization process to function both centrally as well as peripherally. This has greater meaning when one thinks of what the experience must be like when all the bottles, cans, and boxes on the shelf is suddenly experienced as massive amounts of detail causing the person to be unable to isolate one detail from another."

"The focal process is very much related to higher perceptual and cognitive function. However, the focal process cannot function properly unless it is grounded by the ambient visual system. In turn, this loss of grounding following PTVS will cause a slowing of responses in general, and interference with higher perceptual cognitive function. Therefore, cognitive therapy should be supported by neuro-optometric rehabilitation."_

I'm kind of surprised that we are having similar symptoms in dim light when tired.

How is your depth perception?

How about contrast perception indoors?

[These listed are affected by dopamine - at least I've made 75% improvement with it so far]

As for reading, I didn't think I had a problem until was given a very simple test - of which it took 4 times longer than average &#8230; aauuggghhh. Oh well. From my point of view, fatigue is the biggest problem from this malfunction.

*&#8230;most people endure stress and the worst they get is a bit of weight loss.*

Maybe our 'weight loss' was just neurons and/or neurotransmitters &#8230; lol


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> How is your depth perception?
> 
> How about contrast perception indoors?
> 
> ...


I will never forget, growing up with him were the best times, before everything turned sour. I was lucky to have him, and he knew he was loved- whether he was so lucky to have us I'm not so sure. We've had alot of bad luck, if you can call it that.

My depth perception; I feel as though I'm seeing in 2D alot of the time. The other day, at a freinds yard, all the show jumps were up in the arena and like I used to do when I was young I couldnt resist running round and jumping over them (Haha I'm 22!) However, as Ive only just recently got the strength to do this, and for the previous two years I was wrapped up in 'pretending to be a grown up' I hadnt done this for years.. It made me realise just how 'different' I am now. I found judging the distances of the poles really difficult. It made me feel sad because If I cant manage it on foot, I'm scared that I wont be able to compete on horseback again.

The contrast is ok indoors, much better. However in supermarkets or places with strong overhead lighting its not fun. I used to get very nausious but now I can just about manage to get my shopping done and get out in one piece.

Thats great to hear youve improved so much after your circumstances. Despite that my DP was probably caused by my own bodily reaction to stress we do have similar symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I was poisoned by lead, but as I cant get it tested I dont mention it too much- now thats a sign of madness!









What was the test you took? And if these factors mentioned are affected by dompamine, how can we keep our levels at a more constant optimum?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

violetgirl said:


> It's ridiculous.
> The only time I've had serious attention from the MH people, is after a suicide attempt or some major crisis. It's like you have to get to the end of the line, before being seen. No prevention.


So true. Thats bad, I hope you are feeling better now even if its slow progress?

My doctor is very blase. Once I went to him with a jaw that had become so inflamed that I couldnt move it.. I could only mumble my protest as he told me to eat an apple! Trouble is its not one bloody apple these days, its five!

Mind you, he's always been right. And he told me 'You will get better' as he got up to hold the door open for me. So I have hope.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> I will never forget, growing up with him were the best times, before everything turned sour. I was lucky to have him, and he knew he was loved- whether he was so lucky to have us I'm not so sure. We've had alot of bad luck, if you can call it that.
> 
> My depth perception; I feel as though I'm seeing in 2D alot of the time. The other day, at a freinds yard, all the show jumps were up in the arena and like I used to do when I was young I couldnt resist running round and jumping over them (Haha I'm 22!) However, as Ive only just recently got the strength to do this, and for the previous two years I was wrapped up in 'pretending to be a grown up' I hadnt done this for years.. It made me realise just how 'different' I am now. I found judging the distances of the poles really difficult. It made me feel sad because If I cant manage it on foot, I'm scared that I wont be able to compete on horseback again.
> 
> ...


There isn't much available naturally to boost dopamine. But the best thing is to take L-Tyrosine, which is converted into dopamine.

I was only able to get results to improve vision by taking dopamine medications. However, of these, I only needed very small doses.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> There isn't much available naturally to boost dopamine. But the best thing is to take L-Tyrosine, which is converted into dopamine.
> 
> I was only able to get results to improve vision by taking dopamine medications. However, of these, I only needed very small doses.


Ok thanks, I'll do some research into it.

Best of luck for now


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Strangely enough, today at work I found a book called 'Optimum nutrition for the mind' by Patrick Holford. I literally opened it, somewhere in the middle and it was a page titled, 'Many roads to dopamine deficiency'.

To those of you who dont perhaps know much about dopamine/serotonin roles (like me!)the passage suggested this:

'In some cases, the neurons that produce dopamine dont work properly, sometimes because they lack raw materials, or the enzymes that turn the building blocks, amino acids, into neurotransmitters. The neurons can die off or be damaged, for example by.. environmental toxins like pesticides and herbicides..

'Deficiency of nutrients such as folic acid can also make these dopamine-producing brain cells more liable to damage..

'Sometimes there is a problem with how the body detoxifies, leaving neurons unprotected.. (however most of us will probably have had liver function tests)

'There are other factors such as prolonged stress and genetic predispositions..'

And that's all I seemed to find out in my ten min break unfortunately. I thought it may have some specific nutrients but.. no. I'll read on later and post if I find something! It may be worth a read.


----------

